# The tree would not give up with out one last swing.



## frashdog (May 12, 2006)

Just found this pic. Happened last fall. Doctor was great, let my girlfriend take pics in the ER.
View attachment 33872


Scored 20 stiches from that one (10 outside, 5 in the cut and 5 inside the mouth)it looks bad in the pic cause the doc is holding it open after he numbed, epied and cleaned it. It closed up nice.


Was cutting the second to last limb off of a huge birch we fell, when I noticed some movement. I stopped cutting and looked up to see the last limb on the tree coming at me as the tree rolled. Smack! Off my feet and on to the ground. I could not see, but I could hear the saw running and I was feeling my mouth expecting broken jaw or missing teeth. In a few second I could see so I went ofer to the truck to look in the mirror, once I realized it was just a split I really realized how lucky I was not to have gotten hit in the thoat. Lesson learned! Pay attention to how the tree sits when limbing!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 12, 2006)

ouch .....glad you heeled up good.....sounds like it could have been bad.


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 13, 2006)

frashdog said:


> Just found this pic. Happened last fall. Doctor was great, let my girlfriend take pics in the ER.
> View attachment 33872
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! Also when cutting up the log if making firewood. I start at the top end and work down cutting it to size as I go so that any tensions, etc. come out gradually. I was finishing up a big log (about 30" diameter) that had remained propped on the stump when I fell it. Was down near the end finishing up a round when I saw the log 'quiver'. Not nearly as much as my knees when I realised that thing was about to roll off the stump. Rigged cables and pulled it off before doing any more cutting.

Harry K


----------



## Sprig (May 13, 2006)

frashdog said:


> Pay attention to how the tree sits when limbing!



Absolutely! Very sound advice that bears repeating often. I have seen downed trees do some pretty funky things, rolling, smaller bent branches spiking, larger branches (especially in the crowns when green) under bent loading flip and spear, move the trunk, etc.etc., just because it is on the ground is not a time to become complacent. Assess potential problems before starting to trim, if you can't get at that big branch sticking up right away make sure to leave a good sized stump on either side to prevent the roll till you can get at it and so forth (I'll often do this if I am bucking on a slope to prevent an inadvertant roll). True that you cannot foresee every eventuality but you can certainly cut the odds wayyyy down by careful planning and keeping safety first and foremost in mind. Glad it was not worse (and ouch/yikes too).  Keep on truckin'!


----------

